# 8x24 trailer help



## sam thieme

hey, i have a bigggg 8x24 deek trailer that ill be using for the first year, i have bult a sleep in the front. i have a chevy 1500 to pull it, and im not sure how well this will hold up being drug through a field.. what is your opinion?


----------



## cut'em

My biggest concern would be the weight of the trailer loaded. If this is a steel frame I'd stay on the hardpack. Not dogging your 1/2 ton but thats a whole lot of trailer behind you.


----------



## jpallen14

If the field is soft at all their will be no way you will be able to get that trailer in the field. Just way to much weight.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

well the good thing is with that huge of a trailer you should be able to fit a wheeler in it.

Alum frame trailer? If it's steel thats way too much trailer for a 1/2 ton IMO


----------



## sam thieme

thanks for the input, yeah im thinking of loading the wheeler and a small trailer inside


----------



## Save Hens

GOOD LUCK with a half ton pullin a 24 footer... let alone loaded


----------



## Andy Weber

Save Hens said:


> GOOD LUCK with a half ton pullin a 24 footer... let alone loaded


I don't get how all of you guys think 1/2 tons can only pull little 5 x 8s. I have pulled an 8 x 24 with a half ton and the only problem was tounge weight with the wheelers loaded in front. But put it in 3rd tow gear(like you SUPPOSED to do) and take it easy!


----------



## sam thieme

thanks


----------



## iowa2020

will it pull it? yes. will it pull it well? no..how far are you going? i assume fairly far since you are putting a sleepin area in it.. you will suck down fuel like nobody's business and burn the transmission out and wear the brakes out in no time. they build heavier duty trucks for a reason..not trying to rain on your parade. you asked and the reality of it is that it will not hold up or do the job well..good luck to ya.. if you get it there it would be awesome to have a place to sleep at the edge of a field to shepard over your decoys. right now we are trying to figure out how to fit all our crap into a trailer that's way too small for what we have..


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Andy Weber said:


> Save Hens said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK with a half ton pullin a 24 footer... let alone loaded
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get how all of you guys think 1/2 tons can only pull little 5 x 8s. I have pulled an 8 x 24 with a half ton and the only problem was tounge weight with the wheelers loaded in front. But put it in 3rd tow gear(like you SUPPOSED to do) and take it easy!
Click to expand...

LOL congrats

I'd love to be taking a trip to Saskatchewan with that set up. Just take it easy and keep it under 40...we'll be there next month!


----------



## beard

The only way to get it to the field is with a Ford 1 ton diesel. A chevy or Dodge will not cut it. When you get to the field I would go perpindicular to the crop rows as this will get you better traction. No need for a 4-wheeler as this has too short of a wheelbase and will sink in the mud easier than a truck with a longer wheelbase. I have done this many times and have never gotten stuck.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

If you are getting stuck in a field with a 4 wheeler the last thing I would do is rut it up with a 1ton. "when in doubt walk'em out" Less landowners get upset that way. Just my 2cents  I have never pulled an 8X24 before but a 1ton would pull it fine I'm sure. It would be nice to have a sleeping area in it but I think sometimes it would be tough to find field approaches wide enough to pull it in. GOODLUCK!


----------



## sam thieme

i actauly ended up getting a f250 powerstroke, with 35 boggers. pulls like a dream


----------



## Save Hens

The F250 by far a better bet than the chev 1500. it will be a much more enjoyable ride for ya..


----------



## Andy Weber

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save Hens said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK with a half ton pullin a 24 footer... let alone loaded
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get how all of you guys think 1/2 tons can only pull little 5 x 8s. I have pulled an 8 x 24 with a half ton and the only problem was tounge weight with the wheelers loaded in front. But put it in 3rd tow gear(like you SUPPOSED to do) and take it easy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL congrats
> 
> I'd love to be taking a trip to Saskatchewan with that set up. Just take it easy and keep it under 40...we'll be there next month!
Click to expand...

Sam way to go on thenew truck, it will pull it nice. 
But as for "Bucky" up here. Then don't take a trip to Sask. If you have never personally done it, or seen our rig, stop assuming you know whats up.


----------



## huntin geese

beard said:


> The only way to get it to the field is with a Ford 1 ton diesel. A chevy or Dodge will not cut it. When you get to the field I would go perpindicular to the crop rows as this will get you better traction. No need for a 4-wheeler as this has too short of a wheelbase and will sink in the mud easier than a truck with a longer wheelbase. I have done this many times and have never gotten stuck.


im pretty sure ur full of s*** sayin only a ford will pull it, if u had a real truck(a cummins) u wouldnt know what to do with all the power and pulling capacities that a dodge offers compared to ur little powerCHOKER has. but thats just my opinion, but either way a 1 ton truck will pull it better than a 1/2 ton will.


----------



## Andy Weber

huntin geese said:


> beard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to get it to the field is with a Ford 1 ton diesel. A chevy or Dodge will not cut it. When you get to the field I would go perpindicular to the crop rows as this will get you better traction. No need for a 4-wheeler as this has too short of a wheelbase and will sink in the mud easier than a truck with a longer wheelbase. I have done this many times and have never gotten stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure ur full of s*** sayin only a ford will pull it, if u had a real truck(a cummins) u wouldnt know what to do with all the power and pulling capacities that a dodge offers compared to ur little powerCHOKER has. but thats just my opinion, but either way a 1 ton truck will pull it better than a 1/2 ton will.
Click to expand...

Exactly what on was thinkin about the ford BS. But I disagree on the 1 ton. The towing capacities on a 3/4 ton will by far be sufficient for any enclosed trailer short of a 48 footer. And a 1 ton just is that much heavier.


----------



## goosehunternd

> Exactly what on was thinkin about the ford BS. But I disagree on the 1 ton. The towing capacities on a 3/4 ton will by far be sufficient for any enclosed trailer short of a 48 footer. And a 1 ton just is that much heavier.


Yea wouldnt want the extra weight of a leaf spring or two....Do you even know the diffrence between a 1 ton and 3/4 ton? Ill bet it is 100lbs.


----------



## Andy Weber

goosehunternd said:


> Exactly what on was thinkin about the ford BS. But I disagree on the 1 ton. The towing capacities on a 3/4 ton will by far be sufficient for any enclosed trailer short of a 48 footer. And a 1 ton just is that much heavier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea wouldnt want the extra weight of a leaf spring or two....Do you even know the diffrence between a 1 ton and 3/4 ton? Ill bet it is 100lbs.
Click to expand...

Its a few hundred pounds. And a few thousand dollars. All the little things add up. The gears are different, the torque is different. An F250 is geared more specific for lighter trailers. You could argue that a 28 foot trailer is not light, but it is compared to some boats, stock trailers, and campers. It doesn't matter the point is whoever said that the only way to get it in the field was with a ford 1 ton was wrong. And besides, the guy that started this post already got a 3/4, not a 1 ton.


----------

